# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Zwaar gevoel in de benen

## Kirill

Hey,

Ik ben eigenlijk al een behoorlijke tijd in training (ik doe aan wielrennen/mountainbiken), maar merk de laatste tijd dat ik met name na het trainen een raar gevoel in me benen heb. Een soort constante verzuring. Vooral als ik even de trap oploop lijkt het net alsof ik een berg opfiets in maximale inspanning. Tijdens het trainen zelf voel ik het na wat warmdraaien eigenlijk niet meer, maar ik denk wel dat het een aantasting is op mijn prestaties.

Is dit een teken van overtraining oid, of een bekend verschijnsel waar je makkelijk iets tegen kan doen? En zo ja, wat dan?

BVD,

Kirill

----------


## dotito

Dat kan inderdaad zijn van een overbelasting, wat ook helpt is je benen omhoog leggen s'avonds in de zetel of in bed, of in een verkoelend bad zitten. Maar als je zeker wilt zijn kan je altijd een emg laten nemen. Dat is een onderzoek van de spieren/zenuwen.

groetjes do

----------


## karelm

Aan welke frequentie train je? Dagelijks? Misschien wat lange rustpauzes inlassen.

Een verkoelend bat zoals dotito zei doet ook wonderen.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik denk dat het geen enkel probleem is als je _na het trainen_ dat zware gevoel hebt. Dat is normaal - je hebt je spieren immers flink belast, dus die zijn nu "moe". Het betekent dat je goed hebt getraind!

Ik heb dat zelf ook na een goede training: die trap oplopen voelt dan behoorlijk zwaar, terwijl ik normaal gesproken zonder problemen drie verdiepingen omhoog kan sprinten.

Ook de volgende dag zou je nog zo'n "zwaar" gevoel kunnen hebben. Zoveel tijd hebben je spieren wel nodig om te herstellen.

Pas als je het op dag 3 nog steeds voelt (dus dag 1 is de dag van je training, dag 2 is de volgende dag, dag 3 is daarna), moet je gaan nadenken over de intensiteit van je training. En over je warming up, je cooling down, en wat experimenteren met het rekken van je spieren - zowel na de warming up als na afloop van de training.

Met 'intensiteit van je training' bedoel ik zowel de intensiteit per keer dat je traint, als het aantal keren per week dat je traint.

----------

